# Do You Have Other Hobbies?



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

So by reading all the posts, it sometimes looks like we all spend 24X7 woodworking…not that that wouldnt be great, but how about other hobbies? Do any of you do other things for fun as well?

Here is my list:

Antique collecting
Gardening
Gun collecting
Amateur radio
Customizing my truck

I used to be very active in sports, playing hockey, tournament tennis…this took 6 days a week. Running and bicycle racing. I now just walk for excercise…too old and banged up for anything more serious


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

1. Music (play piano and guitar, and write music)
2. Photography

I garden just enough to keep the house looking decent, but I don't enjoy it all that much.

I also run a couple of miles every day to stay in good cardio shape, but I can hardly call it a hobby considering I HATE it. I *do* love the fact that it makes me feel great tho other 23.5 hours per day.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I like hiking and general outdoors. I am currently training a dog in herding and agility.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I like to work with my dogs and my wife and I enjoy exploring the back roads and the forest.

Edit to add: That's a nice looking pup you have there *Wayne.*


----------



## HanselCJ (Feb 11, 2010)

photography
electronics
geocaching
weight lifting
cycling
ham radios
home improvement

We need to make longer days


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

I like to go camping, ride dirt bikes, and do outdoorsy type stuff. I also enjoy playing volleyball in whatever free time I have left.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Practical (combat) shooting
Revolutionary War re-enacting
Book collecting
Studying Early American Furniture

Currently I'm "off" woodworking.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Hunting, Volleyball, Softball, Excavating and puddle jumping back roads in our little red car.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Fishing, fishing, and hiking


----------



## boyd8 (Aug 23, 2009)

chess
cycling
cooking


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Photography was my first passion. I really screwed it up by turning it into a business and going pro. Now I have a sour taste in my mouth everytime I pick up a camera.

I don't intend the same thing to happen to woodworking!


----------



## jmwhosh (Feb 15, 2010)

Fly Fishing
Backpacking
Photography
Music (Guitar and Piano)
Gardening


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

My list is a little long, but in order they are…

Fishing
Hunting
Camping (By car, backpack, canoe, whatever…)
Cars / 4×4s (I desperately need to do some detail work to my truck!)
Art (Photography, Painting, Drawing)
Music (Bass Guitar, Percussion, Singing)
Electronics (Computers, Amateur Radio)
Cooking (I am on competition BBQ and Chili teams)
Home Brewing


----------



## buffalo689 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hunting, fishing ,and growing food..


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

My other hobby is camping. We have a travel trailer and spend a lot of time at the beach. We dont get to go as often as we would like due to the fact my wife just had knee surgery and is on disability. But, things are getting better quickly.

I havent built any wood project in months. Most of my "shop" time has been rebuilding and restoring old wood working tools. So far I have done a 1944 Walker Turner table saw, '68 Delta unisaw, '65 Delta 14" bandsaw and my current project is a Powermatic 15" drill press. I am really looking forward to completing this and then get the shop cleaned up and get back to making saw dust. I really miss the smell of walnut.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Hunting, fishing, wild food gathering, gardening.


----------



## okcut (Feb 25, 2010)

We love to camp, we have a 29 ft trailer, cookout, I mow a 10 acre yard and we have a small garden.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

wow - sounds like we all have a lot of similar interests… I'll toss my hat into the ring…

home improvement - at least what I can do without screwing myself or the house up even worse
writing fiction
most outside activities/sports
playing with my pups 
I should pick my trumpet back up one of these days, but keep thinking about learning guitar or piano.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Music-Guitar, Bass Guitar and Drums


----------



## rbterhune (Jul 31, 2009)

Too many to list but mostly the following:

Backpacking
Fishing
N-scale model railroad (another expensive hobby)
Building websites


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Based on the sheer number of hours spent, for me it would be putting vinyl on mp3. My wife gave me a new Sony turntable for Christmas which connects directly to my computer via the USB port, and I've been slowly putting my whole record collection into CD format. The software package that comes with it cleans up any scratches or noise and restores the sound perfectly. In 2008 she gave me a tandem VHS/DVD recorder, and I've transferred some of my favorite movies as well as all 196 Three Stooges short films to DVD format. Oh, yes, landscaping, flowers and veggies, camping, antique shows, and traveling.
Great question!


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Camping
Fishing
Model car/truck building
Paintballing

I only have expensive hobbies, apparently, so maybe I should get out of construction and get into something that pays a lot better.


----------



## beatlefan (Dec 1, 2009)

Music-I played guitar and sang in a rock and roll band for 30 years-another expensive hobby-


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Taking walks with wife and dog
Cooking
Gardening
Camping
Video Games
Computer programming


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep I do.
Hunting, Fishing in own pond, Camping in our 21 ft travel trailer , 4wheeling 
growing a garden and growing and selling Blueberries.
Soon to start maple surup production for own use.
Collecting milk bottles and Old tobacco tins and etc.
Not a hobby but mowing 2+ acres of lawn.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

Hobbies,
Woodworking, 
Wood turning,
Riding Motorcycles,
cooking,
Hobbies I no longer have enough time for but look forward to upon retirement,
Photography,
cycling,
Motorcycling ( I know, but more of it)
gardening,
Hiking,
Skiing,
snowmobiling
video games,
Fishing ( stream and river),
Hunting,
radio controlled cars, and offroad vehicles,
I am tired now,
I have another 20 years before retirement.


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

N-scale model railroading.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I guess my other big hobby is gardening. 
Like most here, I have several minor hobbies that I enjoy from time to time.

Bob


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I can tell this is going to be one of those topics with a loooong list of responses! I am not even sure I can list them all, so here is something off the top of my head.

Bicycling - (I commute to work year round and enjoy long rides)
Digital Photography - (just a 5MP point and shoot, but I enjoy it)
Camping - (travel trailer and kayak - would like to use the bike)
Kayaking - (I have two wooden kayaks)
Home improvement
Cars - (would love to build one someday … maybe … )
Music and Movies - (I like to find DVDs and CDs at bargain prices)
Sketching and designing - (I draw a lot things that I won't build)
Singing - (haven't done this in quite a while)
Hiking/Walking
Volunteer work

Basically, I have more interests than time to devote to them! (Guess I need to retire … )


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Steve said it….

Too many hobbies and not enough time!


----------



## UncleHank (Jan 13, 2010)

My current big hobby is remodeling my house… I never thought of it as a hobby until I realized how much I enjoy doing it! Remodeling is also what got me into woodworking.

other things I spend money on (most of it I'm not very good at)...
mountain biking
motorcycles (owned everything Honda/Harley/custom and loved them all. in between bikes at the moment)
jeeping (off-road. considering buying a CJ7 sometime soon)
video games (everything from shooters to RPGs-love the online games)
listening to music
making music (guitar, bass, vocal, electronic sequencing, audio production)
computers (I build them)
photography (everyone thinks they're a photographer hehehe)


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have 2 shops one for 
woodworking woodturning etc 
and one for machining engineering.
I used to be a dab hand on the guitar 
and also do watercolours ,
photography ,
cooking,
now apart from cooking which I enjoy I do the wood and metal work everything else is on hold as I only have so much free time to offer my hobbies take care guys.Alistair


----------



## Gerg (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds like we all suffer from the restriction of 24hrs per day.

Woodworking
Music, I play drums in the band Dallas Orbiter
welding
circuit bending
internet and web futzery
eating cheeseburgers, looking to go pro
make long lists of things I will do someday


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

Just a couple more after woodworking…

Playing card collector (over 280 different decks of cards so far)
Magic tricks (with cards only)
Twisty Puzzles (aka Rubiks Cube)
Digital Photography
Photoshoping


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Wayne:

When I walk out to the concrete apron of my "Workshop in the Woods", I'm looking out toward the excavated bank of my 100 yard rifle range. I keep a shooting bench and shooting gear in the shop. I hand load all my target and hunting cartridges. Being in the heart of the Hiawatha National Forest, I can hunt right out the door.

I also take advantage of the nearby lakes and streams to go fishing. I love fly fishing.

Gun collecting is a long time activity, especially Civil War muskets and carbines, and contemporary made Kentucky long rifles.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Hobbies in no particular order;

Cooking
BBQ/Grilling
Geocaching
Photography (Used to be good at it as teenager, just recently got a decent camera and am back at it.)
MMORPG's (Right now - City Of Heroes.)
Medieval re-creation (SCA - The Society for Creative Anachronism.)
Bookbinding
Soapmaking


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, I have a 2.5 year old son, so I guess my other hobby is running around trying to keep up with him!

Seriously, like most of the people on this list, I love hiking (grew up in the Boy Scouts, so that sort of stuck), I have two dogs, so they get a ton of play time, and I love listening to music (I built my own speakers and amps, so it is especially enjoyable!). Other interests come and go, but I always come back to woodworking and music.

I guess I spend enough time in the yard for gardening to qualify as a hobby, but some time it feels more like an obligation, so I'm not sure whether to add it or not. 

Interesting to see that photography is so popular on this list too! Looks like a bunch of other "gadget" hobbies made the list as well. Guess that is one of the common threads in the hobbies, eh?


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Like everyone else…I have a lot of hobbies….to many to mention….and I like to dabble here and there.

I truly enjoy the arts though…music is one of my passions….I can't play it (having no talent in that regards)...but love to listen to it…especially old time blues and jazz. I'm also a big fan of traditional cajun music (being part cajun part choctaw)....I love the ballet and opera (sometimes considered weird for a construction grunt)....and Art - I love to see what the human imagination can do (a big part of why I love woodworking/turning)....so I enjoy many mental pursuits to balance out the many physical ones that I pursue.


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

Long range shooting, 1k yd is the best….hence the name
reloading
saltwater reef tank
computers
fishing
wrenching on cars
eating
staying out of trouble
driving the mustang on warm summer nights with the top down.


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

mine would be
cars + trucks, mainly just v-8s and older stuff
about anything with guns
atvs and dirtbike riding
computers,websites and gaming when time allows 
welding and fabrication
seldom find time for playing guitar but that should be in there too 
thats this weeks list anyways..lol


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I play bass (part time) in a hillbilly band- http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/casting-dreams/id4591501 Believe me I'm not trying to sell any albums this one is nine years old. You could preview a track though to here me thump out some basic bass lines. I also like to fish for bullheads in the summertime with cold, cheap beer and my buddies.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Remote control airplanes
buillt from scratch and flying


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

photography
electronics
bicycling
BBQ/Grilling
Music/DVD's - making my own compilations…


----------



## Brian024 (Feb 2, 2009)

Golf
Music(play keyboards and learning to play guitar)
Fishing


----------



## hornhunter (Jan 15, 2010)

alot of deer hunting
a little turkey hunting
muscle cars (67 RS camaro conv. and big block chevelle)
bbqing ("http://www.backwoods-smoker.com)
hiking
bike riding


----------



## Dyidawg (Feb 24, 2010)

Short fiction editor and lots of reading.
Out of the house - kids sport activities
wine tasting


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

collecting and doing model cars, collecting watches,


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

well isee my hobbies wont match up here but here go's 
football 
rugby ( i used to play knees are gone now tho)
hunting ( took my pro hunting leisence in South Afrika )
reading woodwork books 
golf
photography
and now my biggest hobby is trying to teach myself fine woodwork.


----------



## Branum (Sep 23, 2009)

I try to play as much basketball as I can but since I live in Minneapolis that is a tall order in the winter. I play guitar and fiddle with a little bass thrown in. Love to go to shows (music again). If ya haven't heard of him ya'll should check out a guy named Chuck Ragan. Fixin up the house….we bought a house thinking it was in mint condition and had 2 inspectors check but boy did we get some surprises. I like to help other people with their hobbies/projects. Don't know if that counts but I like to do it.


----------



## branch (Oct 6, 2009)

hi my other hobbies are gulf 3 days a week fishing once a fortnight cards 2 night a week in the the winter camping in the summer and a little target shooting with the brother he is a gun dealer

branch ok


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Riding my Harley
Fishing in Ontario
Being with family
Working on my truck
some gardening
playing with my grandkids!


----------



## ivn (Mar 14, 2010)

Fishing & camping,
cooking,
riding motorcycle,
gardening a little…
Really we all need longer days.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Now that I am retirered I can pretty much do all these things depending on the time of year it is.

Woodworking - Year round but more in the Winter.
Bow Hunting - Sept. thru Oct.

My wife and I do these things together.

Auctions - Year round but more in the Spring and Summer
Ebay - Year round
Gardening & Yard Work - Summer


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Guitar (Long time rocker from the '60s)
Golf (8 handicap)
Cooking (I am the chief cook and bottle washer in my family)


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Golf, yard work, building and running remote controled electic boats,I used to design ,build ,sell,and race nitro breathing,fire blowing two cycle race boats, but insurance made me slow down.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Lets see now….

I love my job (Stair builder/Foreman) To such a degree I could ALMOST call it a hobby….but I still have to do it, even on the odd day I don't want to…So I guess that doesn't count.

Wood Working.

Hunting…Bow and Rifle.

Fishing.

A few years back…5?... I used to be HUGE into Freshwater Tropical Fish. I used to keep and breed….I had 30 tanks running at the high point. Then my world turned upside down for a short while and the fish went away. I now avoid any type of store that has tropical fish…..bad bad….BAD! If I see a tank with fish in it, my left eye starts to twitch….then I start to drool…..then….
Damn…... startin' to twitch.

Gotta go hit my thumb with a hammer…


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

I have two young daughters- so I like SnowyRiver's idea (see the top of the page)- I think I'm going to start a gun collection… ;-)

Other than that I like to garden, cook, read, write and tinker with computers…


----------



## johnharris (Jan 24, 2010)

There's some cool hobbies out there. I'm impressed.

My list:
saying I remodel the house, when actually I'm the slowest remodeller ever
lacrosse, coaching/playing/running the local club
teaching (just started three years ago and spend a ton of time on learning how to be better)
gardening/yardwork
photography


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

Yardwork! and it's finally starting to be spring…
My video games
sewing
reading
surfing the internet 
and riding my motorcycle, another thing that can finally be done again with warm weather


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

When not working I'm either in the workshop or got my nose buried in a book.

ya I know I need to get a life.


----------



## mhein68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hobbies I've *had*?...Oh we don't have time.. Including leather Working amongst alot more. 
Now It down to:
-Woodworking
-Collecting band/promo guitar picks (by the way if you have any send them my way!)
-Flea markets/yard sales/Auctions
-Music (play drums and learning guitar)
-Looking for old lumber thickness guages - Like these. http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&cat=1,43513,51657,58701&p=58701
-My new one now is Studying Shaker style furniture! Whew.. When do I have time?!!


----------



## Uncle_Salty (Dec 26, 2009)

I am still learning to play the guitar (after 26 years, no less). You never really stop learning! You just keep picking up new licks! I also pluck a decent Gibson Ripper Bass.

I have 6 acres of… work! About 3 acres is mowed and civilized. The other three is mostly forrest. I have a DR Mower and I mow it a couple of times a year. I spend a copius amount of time keeping it all up. Good thing I am young (in my mind, anyway!) and dumb… because if I was smart, I wouldn't do that much work!

I am pretty active with the Knights of Columbus, and that takes a fair amount of time! Is it a hobby? Not really. But the rewards are as good as any hobby!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

LOL…mentioning antique collecting reminded me of the viagra commercial if that rings a bell. lol I went from hobby to hobby to hobby but I can only stick with one at a time and woodwork takes the cake


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i guess i could say workin out at the gym…im hooked now that i notice the changes


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

For me its golf. I too am about an 8. Hey, we should get a tournament going. Great chance to see the country and see some fellow woodworkers.


----------



## woodnewbee (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow what a lot of hobbies and where do you all find the time. I discovered that my favorite hobby is dreaming about my interests…...........which are all of the above at least for the most part.


----------



## kodiak (Feb 15, 2010)

woodworking in the winter months 
fishing
boating
road trips
ATV's 
hunting
mountain biking
camping
metalworking (my dad has the woodworking shop and I have a small metalworking shop)
A few ice fishing trip in the winter, to clean out the sawdust in the lungs


----------



## LisaC (Oct 10, 2009)

Spinning yarn
Knitting socks
Photography
Digital painting
Music (used to study classical piano)
Reading science fiction/fantasy
Internet Culture

... and now woodworking.

I host a weekly knitting group in the Seattle area. We do lots of fun stuff related to fiber arts.


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmmm hobbies, too many… lol
Woodworking
Photography
Coin and foreign paper money collecting
Wife collecting (still only have one 
Sports: too many to list, but primarily Ice Hockey and golf
Playing online poker (Texas Hold'em)
Travel - only cause the military takes me away and pays me to do it… (paid well to live in the Sudan for 6 months in 2008), been to Hawaii so many times, they are getting to know me at Dukes in Waikiki…

Like most other LJs, too many hobbies, not enough time for them all… gotta start thinking about retiring so I can fit them all into my schedule…

Wisty


----------



## chickenguru (Mar 15, 2010)

Well with only been trying to work with wood for 6 months now and golf around the corner( golf around 50 times per year April - November) i almost wish it wasn't here cause i'm having fun in the shop.


----------



## SNSpencer (Nov 16, 2009)

Geocaching!! I use Billions in government technology to find tupperware in the woods.

Check it out www.geocaching.com


----------



## greenstixerik (Mar 9, 2010)

Fly fishing, bow hunting, deep sea fishing, my wife and grandkids, (and three daughters). The order in which I typed these aren't always the correct order. Golf, basketball, football , gardening, my mom and all my animals!


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Hunting
Fishing
Cooking/Baking/ Cake Decorating
Home Improvement
Long Range Target Acquisition Shooting (500 to 1,000 meters)
Herb Gardening
Stamp Collecting

I retired, thinking I would have more time for my hobbies. Little did I know that I was to have a career change. I now have three baby sitting jobs. (All my grand children). List will have to get shorter, wouldn't want it any other way. Glad the kids think enough of me to let me handle the wee ones.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Collecting & collecting & Hunting & Collecting


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Fishing (Hula Popper Anyone?) GEEZ! It's at least a 6 Pound Largemouth!! Okay 4 Pounds.
Photography (Nature and Kids)
Home renovation
8 Ball (3 Banks in whatever Pocket it Might go in.)
Classic Corvettes
Model Aircraft & Helicopters

Lot of Guys and Gals on here who Like Fishing. Maybe we should start a Picture Forum for all the one's that DIDN'T get away??? Bet you Mines BIGGER than Yours. ;-}


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Brazilian Jiu Jitsu
Cooking
stained glass
leather carving
photography

It's really hard to do anything when you are an avid woodworker. My job is woodworking and my main hobby is woodworking. I cook for my girlfriend and enjoy mixing crazy things. I learned stained glass and leather carving because I wanted to implement different trades into my woodworking. I am enjoying the art of the camara so I can take better pictures of my work. I train in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu because I want to stay healthy and fit, and I also intend on making woodworking strickly a hobby and not a job by making Jiu Jitsu my career.

All in all, everything revolves around woodworking in one way or another.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Long motorcycle trips 
cooking (and eating) gourmet quality food 
Habitat for Humanity volunteer


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Hobbies ?
Collecting old hand tools. Almost obsessive !
Restoring old furniture.
Creating log furniture.
Welding. (Since moving I haven't replaced my shop YET)
Blacksmithing.
More than anything. Babysitting the grand kids.
Chess
Shooting Pool


----------



## Newfounlandwood (Feb 2, 2010)

Music: I play guitar, mandolin, harmonica, and a little piano
Hiking and hunting

Dennis


----------



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm retired and still not enough time for my hobbies.

Stain/art glass
gardening
Amateur (ham) radio, KB7ER
Trailering
Cooking/bake
Yard sales


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, lots of great posts. I always find no matter what other hobby I am persuing, I always have woodworking in the back of my mind. I might be antique hunting and thinking about building something like I saw at an antique shop, or camping/hiking, and looking at the park benches, or big trees again thinking about making something….I think I need some kind of treatment


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

General tinkering
being cheap
futzing
All fit well into woodworking


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Ham radio. Call sign WB5PMZ which tells you where the name pimzedd comes from. Z is pronounced zed by HAMs. An old ham friend started calling me that 25 years ago and it stuck with my HAM friends. Don't ask why there are two d's, long story.

Tried N-scale model railroading in the 70's but kids came along. That ended that. Might get back to it after I retire in August.

First things first after retirement, build a small woodworking shop.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Organic gardening (growing edibles & ornamentals, composting)
Koi ponding
Cooking
Photography
Fly Fishing
before woodworking hobby:
Tiling (home renovations)
Jewelry designing
Sewing 
Knitting


----------



## stratiA (Feb 26, 2009)

Very interesting. Mine include hunting gun and bow, fishing, woodworking of course. I used to love playing organized flag football (until I got to old). pretty good cook too. Nowadays my 2 and a half year old takes up a lot of my time. I love the diversity of hobbies and interests. I am especially glad to see lots of gun owners and hunters. Living in Massachusetts we have the toughest gun licensing laws around. Hunting is a dying sport here in MA. Being an urban state, hunting opportunities are pretty limited as well.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Woodworking

Deer Hunting
Drawing 
Gardening
Genealogy
Figuring out ways to make something out of nothing
Cussing my wife's dogs


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

1. Woodworking

2. Shooting

3. Golf…........sometimes


----------



## lrk1231 (Mar 18, 2010)

I play guitar, drums and keyboards. Love riding my Harley when I can find the time from everything else I seem to get caught up in. Home improvement is definately a biggy! Have 15 acres by the Shawnee National Forest in southern Illinois that we take the travel trailer to just to get away from everyday life and enjoy the peace and beauty of nature.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

hmmmmm hobbies, I used to ride dirt bikes and ride horse's untill my horse died ( very sad for me), so now I like to walk, love planting flowers, I like to draw, I think I want to learn how to paint this summer. I am going to invite the art league that I belong too, to have a class on my front porch this summer, that should be fun. Oohh and I want to learn how to lay rock….......I have been digging rock out of the hillside, I have been collecting them to lay on my outside porch stairs.

AKA….......Woodchic


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Besides woodworking? Really? There's something else?

Hiking the Blue ridge and Allegheny mtn's.

Roasting coffee beans and enjoying a good cup.

Bread baking, sourdough is the best.

Brewing an occasional batch of beer.

Hanging out on LumberJocks!


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

Softball
watching kids play ball
watching baseball
hunting
Bull riding used to be my primary but gave it up because I want to be around for grand kids one day.
fishing
As Timbo said. LJ's ( Heck, I even do that at work) Don't tell my boss!


----------



## paperbender1965 (Aug 1, 2008)

Large scale model railroading (1:20.3)
Live steam model railroad engines
Gardening
Woodworking
Volkswagen restoration (with my sons)


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

laundry
dishes
vacuuming

oh, never mind, she left the room

watching football
chess
computer programming

shhh, she's back
gotta go

russv


----------



## Gunny66 (Feb 10, 2010)

I woke up this morning with nothing to do and I'm half done already!


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

playing music, old cars and trucks, camping in an old airstream, flying powered parachute, 3d photography, and all forms of tinkering with mechanical gadgets


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Regarding other hobbies - I enjoy sex (with my wife).


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

1. Golf
2. (3) Labs….... Not sure if its a hobby, work, or like raising kids all over again. 
3. Fishing


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

when i got up this morning, my wife asked me "what are going to do today?" 
I said "nothing"

she said "that's what you did yesterday!".
i told her "i'm not finshed yet"

russv


----------



## tobad (Mar 17, 2010)

No special order:

Cooking,
Movies,
Indoor Soccer,
Learning photography,
Computers (gaming, graphic design, etc.)
DIY around the house


----------



## azwoodman (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's a list:

-Playing guitar
-Listening to music (both live and recorded)
-Watching movies
-Camping
-Hanging out with family or friends


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

Collecting antique tools, which get put to work in the shop

Collecting and operating antique toy trains made before World War II (O and the larger standard gauge)

Collecting and operating vintage toy trains made after World War II (O and S gauges)

Making accessories from Erector parts for the two eras of toy trains.

Dimestore lead soldiers
Genealogy

History in general










BTW, Sometimes the hobbies cross into others. I find myself making wooden accessories to use eith the trains from time to time. Like copying very rare American Flyer Standard gauge billboards:


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

funny this thread is 10 years old and the only ones responding are newbies? hmmmmm


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Necroposting engaged!

I like hunting, fishing, hiking, biking (powered and pedal), swimming, boating, collecting vintage power tools, forestry, gardening, cooking, working on cars and DIY projects.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

looks like a couple were removed.


----------



## KYtoolsmith (Oct 13, 2018)

Yeah, I've a few other hobbies… Restoring and driving old iron… 52 GMC half ton step side pickup, 51 Ford 8n Tractor, 47 Willy's CJ2a Jeep. Also using my South Bend 10L lathe that I restored… just to make parts for vehicles and old woodworking tools, and even home repairs. Milling lumber from hardwoods off my own land… Collecting and researching early Stanley woodworking tools. To say nothing of maintaining the land we retired to…

Times change… I used to be big into photography, fishing and kayaking… so many interests, so little time!
Regards, The Kentucky Toolsmith!


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Porsche 987.2 
the Dogs, CBR and Lab
ancestry

I outgrew a few, well old age has caught up
Scuba
Underwater and wildlife photography
golf
Sailing 
and on and on


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

what brought the thread up was two spam posts - relative in nature.
then people started replying, not noticing the date.
now - the spammers are gone, which makes the thread look odd.
but still, people do have hobbies other than piddling with wood.

.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah,is snowyriver even on here anymore ?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> yeah,is snowyriver even on here anymore ?
> 
> - pottz


He hasn't posted since March. I hope he's OK!


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Another for Golf also 8 HC.
Collecting tools!
Green Committee for the golf courses
Home remodeling 
A little bit of boating 
Wine
Travel


----------



## GrumpyGolfGuy (Apr 29, 2020)

As my name implies, I golf when the weather allows as much as possible. Thru the winter when I'm waiting for glue to dry I pick my banjo. Other than the golf and Banjo, woodworking is my main stay. I really enjoy working with hand tools, hand planes and such.

Chris


----------

